# iPod Touch 32GB - LOADED + Extras



## Michael (Jul 30, 2009)

*SOLD!*

I have a lightly used iPod Touch 32GB. It's a First Gen, it's jailbroken and has firmware 2.2.1 installed, as well as multiple applications, including Cydia, Installous and Appshare. It also has the Google Maps fix installed. *I can, and will, update to firmware 3.0 if you would like!*

My Heatware (Notice the positive feedback from a CF member who also purchased an iPod Touch 32GB from me in December )

Sorry for the fingerprint on the screen! It'll be cleaned up very well before shipping it.











I'll be including the following with the sale;

iPod Touch 32GB (1st Gen)
USB Cable
InCase Slider Case
Ear Buds (never used!)
Paperwork

I'm asking $MAKE OFFER VIA PM, shipping shouldn't be much. I'll consider reasonable offers. Please include +3% to cover PayPal's fee.

If interested, please PM me.

This will ship Priority Mail with tracking and insurance.


PS: Blackberry Storm NOT included.


----------



## Concept-V (Jul 30, 2009)

Is this your second time posting this sale, or did you post this on another forum? I pretty sure I've seen this thread before.


----------



## mx344 (Jul 30, 2009)

Yes there was a similar post to this a while back, new one, nice ipod btw, looks brand new!


----------



## Springy182 (Jul 30, 2009)

*Points out obvious* It's a touch screen there's bound to be fingerprints on it!


----------



## Michael (Jul 31, 2009)

I've sold one of this same iPod here before, but I did have another thread for this one awhile back. It was cluttered with replies and no longer made the first page, so instead of bumping, I made a new post (obviously) 

I'm somewhat flexible on the price, too.

-Michael


----------



## Michael (Sep 2, 2009)

How about $230 shipped within the continental US? 

I'll even cover the Priority Mail with this price! Throw in the Apple AV Cables for another $25!!

Apple still sells this for $280 and the cables are $50, you're saving a good amount of money by buying from me, guys


----------



## Michael (Sep 2, 2009)

$215 shipped, TODAY ONLY! I can get more for this on ebay, and will if it doesn't sell today!


----------



## Concordedly (Sep 2, 2009)

Ah man... I really wish I would have saw this post last Thursday when I got paid. I was looking to spoil myself. It will be a week from tomorrow before I get paid. I'll check in then and see if you've sold it off on ebay.


----------



## Michael (Sep 2, 2009)

Concordedly said:


> Ah man... I really wish I would have saw this post last Thursday when I got paid. I was looking to spoil myself. It will be a week from tomorrow before I get paid. I'll check in then and see if you've sold it off on ebay.



Check back often! 

-Michael


----------



## Russian777 (Sep 3, 2009)

Hey list it up on ebay they easily sell for $260 to $290 used. plus you got the extra av cable.


----------



## Concordedly (Sep 3, 2009)

Yeah, I'm not going to have the money. I found out I have a ticket due. Send it off to eBay. Thanks Mike.


----------



## Michael (Sep 4, 2009)

Russian777 said:


> Hey list it up on ebay they easily sell for $260 to $290 used. plus you got the extra av cable.



I will soon, just haven't been motivated 



Concordedly said:


> Yeah, I'm not going to have the money. I found out I have a ticket due. Send it off to eBay. Thanks Mike.



No worries, man.. thanks for letting me know in advance 

-mak


----------



## Michael (Sep 9, 2009)

Bump!

Best offer! I'll let this go cheaper for a quicker sale!


----------



## ganzey (Sep 9, 2009)

this is a first gen 32gb. apple came out with the new ones today. they are $200 for a 32gb.


----------



## massahwahl (Sep 9, 2009)

ganzey said:


> this is a first gen 32gb. apple came out with the new ones today. they are $200 for a 32gb.



You really don't need to add comments like that. If someone is interested in what he's selling and the price he's asking for it then why do you care to try and undermine his sale? If your not interested in a sale item post THEN PLEASE DON'T POST IN THEM!

Just a friendly reminder for everyone to consider.


----------



## Michael (Sep 10, 2009)

ganzey said:


> this is a first gen 32gb. apple came out with the new ones today. they are $200 for a 32gb.



Actually, they're $299 USD, which is almost $100 more than I'm asking, and Apple doesn't give you the Apple AV Cables, InCase Slider Case or free firmware updates, do they?




ukulele_ninja said:


> You really don't need to add comments like that. If someone is interested in what he's selling and the price he's asking for it then why do you care to try and undermine his sale? If your not interested in a sale item post THEN PLEASE DON'T POST IN THEM!
> 
> Just a friendly reminder for everyone to consider.



Thank you 

-Michael


----------



## G25r8cer (Sep 10, 2009)

Michael said:


> Actually, they're $299 USD, which is almost $100 more than I'm asking, and Apple doesn't give you the Apple AV Cables, InCase Slider Case or free firmware updates, do they?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Not to get technical or anything but the new Ipod touch from the apple store comes with 3.1 firmware


----------



## Michael (Sep 11, 2009)

g25racer said:


> Not to get technical or anything but the new Ipod touch from the apple store comes with 3.1 firmware



I guess I don't understand the comparison. However, my iPod has now been upgraded to 3.1.1 and is currently pending sale on another forum.

If it becomes available again, I'll update here 

-mak


----------

